# My Experience With Dr. Naylors Dehorning Paste



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My nigerian doe gave birth to two bucklings monday night. Today while we were at the feed store we picked up some Dr. Naylors to give it a try since we don't have our own iron. Got home and tried it. It was THE WORST experience EVER. 
First you need to shave their head, and they hate that. Then you need to put the paste on which is very hard since they are squirming. Then comes the long thirty minute wait.
The whole time they are screaming bloody murder, and we had to hold them the whole time, which they also hate. They get really stressed, panting, SCREAMING, kicking, squirming, shaking their head, trying to rub it off, etc. Then they will rub it on you and you have to put more on. After thirty minutes you need to flush it off with water and white vinegar, but it's very difficult to get it off with out getting it in their eyes.
I will admit I was crying with them, it was terrible. I will NEVER use this EVER again, nor will I recommend it.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

It's not for everyone that's for sure. I used it for the first time a month ago. Had good results, the only bad was the screaming. It did a good job. I had two more born a few days ago and I will use it on them as well. Maybe some year I'll get and try an iron but the thought scares me so maybe not!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> It's not for everyone that's for sure. I used it for the first time a month ago. Had good results, the only bad was the screaming. It did a good job. I had two more born a few days ago and I will use it on them as well. Maybe some year I'll get and try an iron but the thought scares me so maybe not!


Hopefully it does the job. If it doesn't I am going to leave their horns because I wouldn't want them to go through disbudding twice!! I think for the future we will buy our own iron and have the vet do it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do prefer the faster iron ... although the iron is dramatic and it's VERY hard to hear them cry, I think I would actually have a harder time waiting the half hour. But, several breeders on here have had very good experience with it. It'll all about what is best for your herd ... I'm sorry this was such a difficult experience!


----------



## gmn11 (May 3, 2013)

*Disbudding Iron the Way To Go*



canthavejust1 said:


> It's not for everyone that's for sure. I used it for the first time a month ago. Had good results, the only bad was the screaming. It did a good job. I had two more born a few days ago and I will use it on them as well. Maybe some year I'll get and try an iron but the thought scares me so maybe not!


Please, go for the iron now and get it over with. It is a lifetime tool if you take care of it. Maybe split the cost with another goat farmer. You could even blind your animals with that paste. I've heard the stories before of the pain etc. The elasterator rings are also not so great either compared to the iron. That's my experience anyway. Good luck


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

gmn11 said:


> Please, go for the iron now and get it over with. It is a lifetime tool if you take care of it. Maybe split the cost with another goat farmer. You could even blind your animals with that paste. I've heard the stories before of the pain etc. The elasterator rings are also not so great either compared to the iron. That's my experience anyway. Good luck


Hey, even though that was not directed towards me, I found that slightly rude. I made this thread to share my experience with this, not for discussion about which one is best... Everyone has their own opinion, and everyone does what works for them. I would prefer to not use this again. That's that.

:thumbup:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

There is good and bad with both. Personally I would not use the paste, I have seen blindness, bad scurs and burns on udders from it. I used it once a million years ago and it was horrible. Scurs like you wouldn't believe. I think it hurts them more than the iron, as the iron kills the nerves/the paste does not. 

But, you can cause brain damage if the iron is kept on too long, you get scurs if it's not on long enough. 

You can burn yourself with either method!

As with anything, experience and following directions is the key.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

My whole herd has their horns so I don't even worry about the kids' horns. I like having horns on my goats actaully. Not only are they great for protection from predators (stray dogs, bob cats, cyotes, etc.), they are also amazing handles when needed. They also lose heat that way, so it keeps them cool in the summer time! Not to mention how beautiful they are. I do understand that horns are not for everyone, but I like them. I don't think I'd have the heart to disbud a kid anyway. I'd never heard of Naylor's before this. What exactly does it do? Is it a chemical or what?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have heard similar reviews with using the paste Sydney. I'll definately stick with my electric disbudding iron. I personally find the iron to be quick, simple, and easy on both the kids AND myself. It's a painful several seconds and then it's over...spray some blu kote on them, put them back with their dams and they forget all about it very quickly.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would leave horns on.. But in 4H, the horns have to be short, so I would only be able to show once, then they get too big. Plus if people want to take them to AGS/ADGS sanctioned shows they can't have horns.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I would leave horns on.. But in 4H, the horns have to be short, so I would only be able to show once, then they get too big. Plus if people want to take them to AGS/ADGS sanctioned shows they can't have horns.


I don't show or anything. My herd is just for fun


----------



## CrossedFlagsAcres (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine are left horned for just the reason Summerdreamer stated. However...not everyone wants horns and I am selling kids. I am going to have to suck it up and either learn to disbud kids or see how much the vet will cost to do it if buyers want that. I appreciate hearing about the different options. For now I think I am going to open it up to being an option if someone wants their kids disbudded they have to pay for the goat in full within a couple days of birth and pay the vet (IF I can get the vet to do it cheaply...otherwise I start giving it a try I guess). 

I personally also prefer the looks of horns. In the Oklahoma heat anything that helps cool them is a plus. Not sure HOW much having the horns cools them of course...I also like my handles. I was just thinking I wonder how the heck I am gonna work on my polled doeling, I don't know how to do it without my handles! LOL. It isn't a requirement for most shows to have no horns with fainting goats, but I do see often the ones without are placed higher...I have also found their horns don't cause much more of an issue in any way. Yeah when working closely with them occasionally I will catch one on my face. Not their fault, I run into it. My one polled doeling holds her own with the horned ones as well. Except in our fence with no horns she can get her darn head thru the fence! So far no probs, but I may need to modify the fence some in the typical hang out areas of our pasture....


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crossesflagacres when I sell my kids, I makr it clear that I do not disbud!  As I said before my herd is just for fun so, I don't make much money off the kids. Enough to help with the food for a while. I can't tell you how.many sales I've lost because I don't disbud, but who cares  It's just for fun. Good luck disbudding!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So the babies seem to be recovering, and so far I don't see any horn growth. One of the babies does have a goopy eye, though. He see's fine, so for now I am just trying to keep it clean.


----------



## Kathrin (Feb 26, 2016)

I used to use an iron and do all my kids and the kids of a couple of friends. I was good at it and confident but I've switched to paste. The iron is so hot that the skin surrounding the basic burn site is burned as well and it still has all it's nerves. I find that paste, when done carefully and correctly is effective and in my experience less stressful on the kids. I use Dr. Larson's paste. I had a vet here for something else and decided to have her put out the kids needed disbudding and do it with the iron and even with anesthesia it was more stressful for the kids than the paste. Sure they fuss like colicky babies but it's easy to deal with that and then they are done. Thanks for posting your process. The more people see this as an option the more folks will take the time to do it well and give it a fair trial. : >


----------

